# 4239-D John Deere torques??



## 79lance (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a 4239-D John Deere deisel from a 185 compressor, and im in the process of putting the motor back together, but cant find what the torques are for the idler gear pulleys, or the timing chain gears, or the oil pump gears... does anybody have any clues of what any of them would be?? any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Call the service department of you nearest JD dealer. They would know. Roger


----------

